# A forever changing archive story?



## zxc098 (Sep 3, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone remembers the forever changing.org website, which disappeared late last year :/

Anyway was wondering if anyone knew the name of a story I am after, maybe I can still find it on the net.

It's about an average looking fraternity girl at college stealing all the different attributes from her much hotter college room mates, until she becomes the hottest girl on campus, ie all the different girls attributes combined.


----------



## zxc098 (Sep 4, 2012)

found it 

http://www.thechangingmirror.com/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=741&p=1531&hilit=sorority#p1531

im so happy i rediscovered the new foreverchanging boards


----------

